# Official Heat @ Bulls. Monday December 29, 2003, 7:30 cst. FSChi,Sunshine,NBALP



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

predict

Curry is due back


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Miami 85
Chicago 83


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Until last night miami had been playing good ball going 7 and 3 in their last 10 games. However, they are still weak on the road at 3 and 13. If curry plays and plays well we could win this one if not we are in trouble. The bulls only have 5 nba players right now and the rest are mostly 11th men. Not only that but the minutes are really starting to pile up on davis and hinrich. I mean the rookie played 45 minutes last night. If they don't get some help soon the bulls will be just gases.

Still i say curry comes back and JC is still hot and we are at home.

Bulls 87
Heat 83

david

Pippen and chandler please hurry back


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i say the bulls take this one ...84-78

high scorer ...jc 27


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

Good luck Chicago but if wade comes back the bulls would have no chance against the heat including on the road and after the heat lost to the knicks score... heat 101 bulls 79


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Having Curry back is huge. Even if he doesn't do anything. Just having another body to put out on the floor will be important.

I think Curry is going to have a big game actually. I think the offense seems to be more set than when Curry last played. And I think that means he will get his touches in the post.

This also allows Davis to play power forward. And JYD at Small Forward.

I like JYD on Odom.

Bulls 102
Heat 94

If Wade plays, we can just put our newfound defensive specialist Jamal Crawford on him, and it's gooood night Wade.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Bulls 95
Heat 87

Crawford goes off again...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Burning Sensation: 88
Bull: 96

I predict Hinrich will only pass the ball to Crawford once in the first quarter, but somehow, some way Kirk will tally multiple assists to Jamal in the same quarter. Strange, I know, but that's what you get when the former is based on spurious perception and the latter is based off of gametracker.


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GEFBOGIE #17</b>!
> Good luck Chicago but if wade comes back the bulls would have no chance against the heat including on the road and after the heat lost to the knicks score... heat 101 bulls 79


Ok..even if the Bulls lose we won't lose by 30 okay?? Have you watched any Bulls games lately??


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls 172
Heat 64


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>WhoDaBest23</b>!
> Bulls 95
> Heat 87
> 
> Crawford goes off again...


If he does, he'll have to do it against a pretty good defender in Eddie Jones.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Chicago Bulls 86
Heat 81


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bulls: 93
Heat: 86
Craw - 23


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Bulls: 93
the other Florida team: 86


----------



## SoCar Bullsfan (Dec 24, 2003)

Bulls 97

Heat 89

Curry 23
Crawford 33
Hinrich 16


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Bulls 81
Heat 74


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

No rhyme or reason for this, just a coin flip. Either team could win this one, though I'm sure many Heat fans think this one'll be easy.

Heat 84
Bulls 83


----------



## Bulls4Ever (May 6, 2003)

3rd straight win!!! 


Bulls 97
Heat 79

Crawford with 31,4,7
Hinrich with 17,5,10


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Might as well keep going on thses...

Brian Grant always seems to give this team fits. I'm interested to see Odom play. I'm hoping Curry can go but that Skiles brings him off the bench for the next couple of games simply to get him back in game "mode". It'll also make his scoring and defense look a little better if he's going up against other teams second stringers for a little while. Is Wade playing tonight?

This should be a good barometer as to where this team is right now. Miami is playing pretty good ball right now but they are a team we can beat. It's anybodies guess but I'm going for a Bulls win here.

Bulls - 93
Miami - 90


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Bulls 95
Heat 89


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Jamal wont stay this hot for long

Low scoring game

Miami 82
Chicago 83

3 game win streak

High scorer is Dwayne Wade if he plays with 22

For the Bulls

The Chris Jefferies emergence continues with 18


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

For the Ribs

Bulls 82
Heat 80


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls 93
Heat 88

Hinrich 22


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

To clinch second place in the ribs contest...

Bulls - 87
Heat - 78

Jamal scores 32.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> To clinch second place in the ribs contest...
> 
> Bulls - 87
> ...


wow, taking a conservative approach. For this I give you :greatjob:


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> wow, taking a conservative approach. For this I give you :greatjob:


Yeah, I could have went with the Heat since that's my only chance of winning at this point, but I just couldn't let myself. Besides, there's always next month! :yes:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Jamal won't score 42

Wade will dazzle us with what could have been

KH will have double figure assists

Close game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls 96
Heat 82

I was gonna have the Heat win here but come on Eddys playin


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miami, 12-18. 3-13 on the road. 7-3 last ten games. 12 of their last 16 games have been at home! of the last ten games played, 4 were on the road. Wins vs. Toronto and Washington. 

* in this ten game stretch they have averaged 88.4 a game and allowed only 85.5. Losses were to, NY, Philly, Memphis. Wins? phoenix, memphis, Toronto, Atlanta, Golden State and Washington twice. 
shoot 41% as a team. allow 44% 32% in threes, allow 36%. 42.3 rebounds. Allow, 41. only 16.8 assists a game! only 7.3 steals. 15 t/o a game. 85.7 pts a game. allow 89.7! (check the bulls stats last 13 games and see similar comparisions! 

Eddie Jones 40% 18.4pts a game. 32.2% in threes. 3.9 rebounds 2.4 assists 1.07. 1.66 t/o 
Dwyane Wade 45%. 16.8pts a game. 31% in threes. 4.3 rebounds 4.3 assists. 1.37 steals. 3 t/o a game. 
Lamar Odom 41% 16.2 pts a game.8.9 rebounds. 3.9 assists. 1.03 steals and 3.66 t/o

Bulls 9-20. 5-10 at home. 4-6 last ten games. Last ten games we are scoring 87 pts a game and allow 90.3. 
13games since the trade: 39% allow 44%. 31% in threes. Allow 31%. 44.5 rebounds a game allow 44.6 22.7 assists. 13.7 t/o 9.4 steals. 87.6 pts a game allow 89.2

Crawford. 41% 20.9 pts a game. 30% in threes. 3.6 rebounds. 5.5 assists 2.2 t/o 2.2 steals

Gill 37%. 11.5 pts 25% in threes. 3.8 rebounds. 1.5 assists. 1.8 t/o 1 steal. 

Hinrich 39% 11.2pts a game. 29% in threes. 3.9 rebounds. 7.1 assists. 3.5 t/o 1.2 steals. 

AD. 41% 10.2 pts. 9.2 rebounds. 2 assists. 2.2 t/o 1.2 blks.


Miami is hot. And there is a chance that wade will play tonight. look for a low scoring game. Miami is 2-2 in the last 4 roade games. Curry might play tonight. 

Bulls 85-81.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Heat 78 Bulls 75


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Bulls 96
Heat 89


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

bulls 86
heat 83

jamal with 51 points, hey i havent seen a bull score 50 since u know who so i can dream.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Bulls 92
Heat 89


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OT McGrady has a sore hip. 51-30 Knicks. 6:00 in second. 

McGrady 11 minutes, no points. Just two shots.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Wow... the Magic really really depend on McGrady.

I'm really not a big fan of the current CBA in the way that injured players can lock up a team so badly. Orlando was a semi-star from being a upper echleon Eastern team... now after T-Mac has spent three years dragging the Magic with him, he's falling apart.

It's really sad... I always felt T-Mac was the most talented player in the league, but now with between the back and the other injuries... it just stinks.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Nice way to start the game...Jamal 3-5 3-3 from the line for 10 points, Curry 2-3 for 4 pts and 4 boards

5:53 left in the first, Bulls 19, Heat 12


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Skiles on Curry: Plan is sparingly. But if he is doing good, he could stay in longer. 

Also said if we give the same effort we have given in the last two games we will win a lot of games in this league. (defalco interview, pregame)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Neil Funk is 67 today.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Miami after the TO: Wade dunks over Blount, KH pushes it, goes in deep to the hole SCORES AND THE FOUL!

Hits the FT

21-14 Bulls


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

Bulls 78 Heat 75


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Lamar Odom jumpshoot misses, Blount snares the rebound.

Outlet pass to Jamal, stolen by Wade

In low to Grant out to Odom, Drives on E-Rob short pull up -- Good

21-16 Bulls


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Jamal takes a quick three, in and out--rebound bobbles around, snared by E-Rob, out to KH who resets the offense

Jamal takes it, throws it in to Blount, poked away

Heat up and running.

Wade finishes the break.

21-18

Skiles calls for TO


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

this game has started?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Blount sits, Fizer is in (wheres Curry?)

KH top of the circle, into the Fizer, back to KH, Back to Fizer, backs Grant down

offensive foul


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

lineups:

Odom
Butler(caron)
Grant
Wade. 
jones. 

Gill
JYD
Davis
Hinrich
Crawford


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

could someone post a link for radio (as in an online radio broadcast)? yahoo nba game update isnt working btw, i didn't know the game had started.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> this game has started?


 In GB's mind it has. LOL


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

oh.... i thought it actually had started. lol


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> In GB's mind it has. LOL


:laugh:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Wade gives Jamal windburn, misses the layup, gets fouled by fizer.

2 FT's.

Hits both.

21-20 (Skiles is screaming)

Inbound pass to KH, Jamal calls for it, brings up, stutterstep, drive

called travel (didn't look like it)


KH steals the lazy inbound pass. Pushes it to the hole--pass to fizer at the last second.

Slam for two!

KH 1-3, 3 assists
Fizer 1-1
23-20 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich for two. Hinrich is guarding Wade.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Doh, I didn't start Wade on my fantasy team tonight because I didn't think he was gonna play :|


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

jones is guarding JC


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Sloppy game tonight fellas.

:no: 


Bulls have 7 TO's in the 1st quarter...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

4-0 Bulls.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Odom loses ball off his foot, Curry comes back in for Blount.

KH a quick three--GOOD!

26-20 Bulls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gill for a layup Bulls up 6-0.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Davis for two! 8-0 Bulls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 3-6, Miami 1-8

Grant for two 8-2


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

There would be a chilling effect on free speech if people waste their ability to use it on bull**** :laugh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

t/o 10-4 Bulls. 

Bulls 4-7(57%), Miami 2-9.(22%)


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Skiles calls a TO to lambaste JYD for a miscue.... that led to the Heat's first points. Interesting moment to stop things and "interject some teaching" to say the least.

Bulls up 10-4.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

hinrich just got his second foul. Not good!! 

Robinson is.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Robinson for two. 12-5


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Guh! Dunk it dog!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Just got home from bball practice

Is Curry in the game yet...I heard he will be coming off the bench


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Golden Bull 23</b>!
> Just got home from bball practice
> 
> Is Curry in the game yet...I heard he will be coming off the bench


Not yet.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Not yet.


Ok Thanx


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Brunson in, Jamal out... Brunson's sporting a new do.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

End of 1.

Bulls up 28-23


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brunson in for Jamal. Then throws it away.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Sounds like a good quarter...anyone got a recap


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Dog is playing like an insane maniac: 6 points 7 boards and 3 steals in the first quarter.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Golden Bull 23</b>!
> Sounds like a good quarter...anyone got a recap


Kirk picked up 2 quick fouls.

Nice play by AD.
Great play by JYD.

Jamal's been quiet so far.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Maybe a triple double if he stays consistent


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

16-11 Bulls. Both teams cannot hit the basket. Bulls are very lucky to be up by 5!! 

Miami 5-16 31%, 

Bulls 7-16 44% 

Bulls have 3 t/o! JYD has 6 pts.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Crawford snoozed... got beat on a post screen by Jones...that's why Brunson's in.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> Kirk picked up 2 quick fouls.
> ...


OK thanx hopefully Jamal will get things going but sounds like JYD is doing great.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Curry is in.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry is in!! Come on Eddy!!!!


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Curry fouled, count it. Good to see him back.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry for two immediately!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

8 min left in the second Q.

Bulls 35-28


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Eddy with the lay up and gets the foul. Best thing about that was the way he just brushed off the contact... it didn't even change his motion a bit.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Wade has got game. Damn, that move from the top of the key was fast.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brunson has taken over the game!  

JYD for two!!


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Brunson or Alston? I'll take Brunson.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Good that Eddy starts good...now he just has to keep it up


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Rafer for 3 again?!?!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Admins doing play by play...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Brunson's not a bum for as bad as he's been made out to be. He and Gill at least look like a professional backcourt. Not one you want playing big minutes, but solid backups.

Corey and JYD share an intimate moment on the bench


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Johnson in for JYD


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Gill can handle bigger minutes but Brunson cant


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Gill is in really great shape for a 35 year old.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

22-17 Bulls. 

Bulls 9-20

Miami 7-23

JYD 8 pts 8 rebounds 3 steals!!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I say we feed Curry the ball for the rest of the game and let him get fat on the Heat's sorry excuse for interior players.

But that's just one man's opinion.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Johnson in for JYD


Lets have a woof woof for Fizer...back in the old doghouse...again! Linton Johnson: Power Forward. My God!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

IF you dont believe how good Rick Brunson is and how he is threatining to take Jamals spot than go here 

www.nba.com/bulls/brunson/probable_mvp


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Lets have a woof woof for Fizer...back in the old doghouse...again! Linton Johnson: Power Forward. My God!


I know!!! So much for being a #4 pick eh??


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry for two!! 5 pts.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hell yeah! It's the Crawford-Curry duo. Back in action. Tall in the saddle.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

The Bulls help D is the best I've seen since '98! Not as good, but the best since the dobermen were on the prowl.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

What do you guys think about these Bulls playoof bound...or hoping for ping pong balls to fall the right way.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls 48%, Heat 29%. 

robinson missed two fts in a row.

Hinrich for three!! Nice pass by Jamal.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

playoffs.... still alot of games to be played. Chandler will be huge when he comes back.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> bulls 48%, Heat 29%.


Usually its the other way around


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry Dunk!!! Perfect pass from jamal!! 29-17!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Golden Bull 23</b>!
> 
> 
> Usually its the other way around


I know!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Welcome back Eddy


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Forget what you thought you knew. This is Eddy Curry's team.:yes: 

He is ripping it up on gametracker.
And Jamal is dropping dimes like it was payday at the kiddie park.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

if eddy can ever get it all together in his head hes gonna be a monster


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry 7 pts 3 rebounds.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Did something rub off on Curry over the past two weeks? He almost looks like he's playing for keeps out there. Guess he'd like his spot in the starting lineup back!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Jamal and Curry play off each other good
Kirk and Chandler playoff each other good
Chandler and Curry play off eache other good 
and Kirk and Jamal playoff each other good

Nice little square there


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Golden Bull 23</b>!
> Jamal and Curry play off each other good
> Kirk and Chandler playoff each other good
> Chandler and Curry play off eache other good
> ...


Nice little sublimnal messaging there.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

robinson for two 31-17.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Bulls showing alot of poise on offense.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Last year when Eddy was playing good was it after being injured or benched


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Hinrich getting called for B/S fouls


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

heat still havent scored in second quarter


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jamal is putting on a performance that ol' BC would be proud of.

0 points. 2 rebounds. 5 assists.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Heat are 0-6 this quarter.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

How much time left in the 2nd


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gill for two 33-17.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

why did skiles take curry out? also, no heat player has one more than one field goal, theyre all 1- something.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Golden Bull 23</b>!
> How much time left in the 2nd


About 7 minutes.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ok 7 minutes left good defensive stand for the Bulls















Without CHandler


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Note: Funk just said Pippen ahead of schedule and could return before Chandler. 

Chandler is doing light court work.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

33-19 Bulls. 

Miami 1-9 this quarter 2 pts!! 

Bulls 5-9 11 pts. 

Bulls had 4 t/o first quarter, so far the first 7 minutes of the quarter, NONE


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Note: Funk just said Pippen ahead of schedule and could return before Chandler.
> 
> Chandler is doing light court work.


Good news on Pip. They just showed Chandler doing the shuffle drill during the pre-game shootaround. He looks good, but I bet his back tires after a while.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

AD for two!! 35-19.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Note: Funk just said Pippen ahead of schedule and could return before Chandler.
> 
> Chandler is doing light court work.


If we could get Pip for the last 40 games or so, that'd be a pretty huge help. He doesn't have to be spectacular, just steady.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Here is the square for success


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

The Bulls are really punishing Miami on offense inside.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> If we could get Pip for the last 40 games or so, that'd be a pretty huge help. He doesn't have to be spectacular, just steady.


I feel the same way!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

38-21 Bulls.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Isn't this Miami's 12th timeout this half???

Bulls 38
Heat 21


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

their 4th


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

ball movement is amazing. jamal is setting up everyone really well too. i dare say he's not even looking for his shot.

not sure who the credit goes to, but the dog has a green light to take it to odom. it's working!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miami has 4 pts this quarter!!! 

2-12 17%.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Is JYD on the all-star ballot? If not lets start a write-in campaign!


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

i hope people are taking note of all the trades posted here involving Jamal for half the Heats starting lineup.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jamal for three! 41-26


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

oh goodness, wade's first step is unreal.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Expect Jamal to take off he always does after a 3 it seems


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Jamal is playing beautiful basketball. He's completely facilitating the flow of the game. Some points will come to him before the end of the game. 

Dwyane is a flat out stud.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

I love both of em: Who would you rather have, Wade or Kirk?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Wade is an amazing player. He gets pass his man with the 1st step and than he gets hit by another man or 2 and makes a pass off or a spetacular play. Wade is a very creative player. As a Marquette fan I saq a lot of him so I was pissed when he was afted by the Heat. He has some crazy moves and finishes great. At Marquette he through the ball up off balance and the ball was about a foot above the ground off the back board and in. He is an amazing player.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> I love both of em: Who would you rather have, Wade or Kirk?


Wade. No doubt. I see superstar in his future.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Jamal for three! 41-26


who is winning?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> I love both of em: Who would you rather have, Wade or Kirk?


Wade...read above


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> who is winning?


Bulls


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Golden Bull 23</b>!
> 
> 
> Bulls


I can smell them ribs right now.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> I can smell them ribs right now.


didnt you clinch them yet


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Wade is niceeeeeeeeeeeeee.......:yes: 

Did I read somewhere JC in trade for Caron Butler? 
That is laughable


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

45-33 Bulls. 

Bulls 44%. 
Miami 35% 

Bulls 28 rebounds miami 22. Bulls 6 t/o 7 steals. 

JYF 10 pts 9 rebounds. 3 steals 1 blk. 
Jamal 5 pts 5 assists. 1 steal
Davis 9 pts 7 boards. 2 assists and a steal. 
Curry in just 5 minutes 7 pts 3 rebounds. 
Hinrich 3 fouls so could never get untracked. 
Robinson 13 minutes
Fizer DNP.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Golden Bull 23</b>!
> 
> 
> didnt you clinch them yet


If he wins this game he has it clinched.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 45-33 Bulls.
> 
> Bulls 44%.
> ...


CBSSPORTSLINE has Crawford with 6 assists.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Is Curry really as bad of a rebounder as made out to be. He boxes out, which is a sign of a solid rebounder, but there are times it doesnt bounce his way, and when it goes in the middle someone like Chandler or JYD would snatch it.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> CBSSPORTSLINE has Crawford with 6 assists.


Really? Good. Yahoo has him for five

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2003122904

6 is fine!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago N VA</b>!
> Wade is niceeeeeeeeeeeeee.......:yes:
> 
> Did I read somewhere JC in trade for Caron Butler?
> That is laughable


Man, don't you remember last year?

Caron's rookie year was a better year of ball than Crawford has played yet. Caron doesn't look the same after his injury, but maybe he'll be back. 

Jamal shows more and more maturity and ability every game though. These last three games have been a revolution.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Well looks like Rynobot gets the Ribs


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Wade is the only one worth Jamal on the Heat...Caron isnt...especially with the bad knees


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Lamar Odom isn't worth Jamal? 

Guys...GUYS! Put the jock down. Let's wait until Jamal does this all season.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

What has Lamar done that is better than Jamal


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=69720&forumid=35 

What a Dunk by Wade....
Mia:33
Chicago:45


Lamar Odom:10 points 6 rebounds.
Wade:6 points 4 assist


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=69720&forumid=35
> 
> What a Dunk by Wade....
> ...


Wade is awesome MiamiHeat03. Future superstar.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Golden Bull 23</b>!
> What has Lamar done that is better than Jamal


Lamar is just a better player than Jamal right now. Would anybody really debate me on that right now? 

Lamar is playing out of position (PF) and he's averaging 16 and 9. He plays pg for them sometimes. Next to KG, perhaps the 2nd most versatile guy in the NBA. An amazing talent coming to fruition. Attitude seems good in Miami.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Really? Good. Yahoo has him for five
> ...


Looks like they've corrected it. He only has 5 now.
 

5's good, but 6 is better.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Lamar Odom might be worth Jamal but he isnt the superstar potential that Wade is


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Golden Bull 23</b>!
> Lamar Odom might be worth Jamal but he isnt the superstar potential that Wade is


Actually. He is. 6-10 with great handles, passing, and a nice shot.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Lamar is just a better player than Jamal right now. Would anybody really debate me on that right now?
> ...


Well, it would almost have to be Odom for AD and JC. No thanks.

Let the Heat hold on to Odom and that huge contract. Too risky for me.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miami makes a nice run to start the third quarter. Bulls need to answer.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

miami on an 8-0 run?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Golden Bull 23</b>!
> Lamar Odom might be worth Jamal but he isnt the superstar potential that Wade is


Jamal looks great lately. Trades are always unlikely. Let's hope he keeps it up or god forbid he keeps improving.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

haha
yes Miami back in it...
Come on Heat!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JYD has a double double.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Crawford needs to start looking to score.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think we lost a lot of momentum when Curry left the game. Bring him back in and put him to work.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Hinrich is defending Wade pretty well...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> haha
> yes Miami back in it...
> Come on Heat!


Ahh a Heat fan. Where were you in the first half?


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Lamar is just a better player than Jamal right now. Would anybody really debate me on that right now?
> ...


Lamar isn't all that really..... I don't see him being a difference maker ... since you put him as 2nd to only KG in versatility.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Kirk has the stroke tonight. I think we're going to win this one despite the comeback. Lots of our players are playing well tonightl.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> Hinrich is defending Wade pretty well...


Hinrich plays nice defense.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

48-46 Bulls. 

Gill for two. 50-46


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Look at that ball fake by Wade. Damn we need Kirk on the floor.


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

I admit I made a mistake by saying the bulls would lose by 30 points but I still think if Miami shooting starts to pick up again the heat might win, but the bulls are playing much better than I expect probably because I live in the sunshine state, but I really want to see jason williams back in the bulls after that motorcycle accident hopefully he will be back soon.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

hehe
Wade threw a foul and made the shot....
Bulls up by 2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich for three. 53-48.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Would someone please tell me again that Crawford can't pass?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Curry weighs 285 pounds who is gonna stop him

254 pound Grant nah
228 pound Haslem dont think so
225 pound Odom nope
284 Wang Zihi maybe but isnt as strong as Eddy

So put him back in not that hard


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

56-54 Bulls Hinrich is keeping us in the game.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

My god, Wade's crossover!!! I'm gushing.

Kirk is on fire.

Jamal is passing so well and playing a great game. I think points will come for him in the 4th.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

hinrich and crawford switching roles. ain't versatility grand.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Take Gill out and put the three headed monster: Curry, AD and JYD!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Take Gill out and put the three headed monster: Curry, AD and JYD!!!


I agree LETS WIN !!!!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Davis with another double bouble... he doesn't look washed up.

Eddy's in and he intimidated Wade out of a shot.

Kirk and Jamal are complementary guys when they're on. I don't care who does what because offensively they can both score and distribute.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Wade wouldnt be being mentioned if Chandler is here...but to bad...Chandler isnt down there to shut him up.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

197 post in this thread!
WOW!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Man, I'm listening to the game in the car and the Bulls are up 17. I get home and start watching and the lead dwindles to two.

WHAT THE BLOODY HELL!?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> 197 post in this thread!
> WOW!!


What do u expect this is the Bulls forum


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> are complementary guys when they're on. I don't care who does what because offensively they can both score and distribute.


Right. This is shaping into a hell of a game. Jamal's shot isn't on, but he's shooting in the flow of the offense. I really think he's learning from Skiles. Now he's just got to get to the FT line and find other ways to score.

Kirk better not foul out mid 4th. The stroke is pure tonight.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jamal maybe forgot to get his rhythm going tonight. But he's more than making up for it with his passing. And Kirk is shooting well. This is why we need both of these guys.

So interchangaable.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I had no idea Mi Wang was 284lbs!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> 197 post in this thread!
> WOW!!


This is actually a slow night for us.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Game tied at 58. 

Curry for two 60-58


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> I had no idea Mi Wang was 284lbs!


Thats because he doesnt play like that

or NBA.com made an error

either way


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Eddy hasn't missed yet tonight.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry for two again! 62-60


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

God, Eddy looks PHENOMINAL! How smooth. I've forgotten.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Look at that excellent hard foul on Wade by Eddy. That's how to be the man!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Maybe this is the point where he becomes a beast like last year in March

lets pray at least


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Man, where the hell is Jamal. He is really really streaky.

He's distributing but we need his scoring.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

miami 12-20 this quarter 60%

Bulls 7-18 39%


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Kirk and Jamal are complementary guys when they're on. I don't care who does what because offensively they can both score and distribute.


How long have I been saying that?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Man, where the hell is Jamal. He is really really streaky.


He's tied his career high in assists. In only 3 quarters of play. That's where he's been.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Back to back career highs probable

points-than-assists


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Man, where the hell is Jamal. He is really really streaky.
> 
> He's distributing but we need his scoring.


Ya he's not scoring a ton right now, he'll finish with around 15...but he'll have 15 assists too.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JYD missed a dunk.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Man how many boards is JYD gona have? 20? 25?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Ya he's not scoring a ton right now, he'll finish with around 15...but he'll have 15 assists too.


We may not need many points by jamal, just the game winning shot.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

after 3 63-62 Miami. 

Heat 30-17 that quarter. Grant 12 pts that quarter
Hinrich 8 that quarter

Ok, does bulls defense tighten down again?


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

darn it if only jyd hit that dunk

time to regroup. curry looks good on offense, but he's giving up good looks to grant on defense.

crawford needs to assert himself, get to the freethrow line son!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> We may not need many points by jamal, just the game winning shot.


Ill take him not scoring again this game until the end when its the game winning shot


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford air ball. 

Curry for two!!! Jamal 11 assists.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Holy crap!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jamal shooting atrocious, but he just got his career high in asssists.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

congrats Jamal


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Butler for three 66-64 Heat.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich for three!!!!! 67-66


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

yay hopefully Kirk keeps it up


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Jamal will get a double double, JYD will finish with over 20 boards, Bulls will win....


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

"Crawford will never be a good PG ... he can't pass" Sarcasim intended.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

69-67 Blount for two.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Jamal will get a double double, JYD will finish with over 20 boards, Bulls will win....


lets hope


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> "Crawford will never be a good PG ... he can't pass" Sarcasim intended.


He can't pass? He was averaging 5.5 assists a game since the trade.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford continues to miss.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

good d hinrich.

everyone's cold. we need offense, someone anyone.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 10-28 this half. 36%. 

Odom for three.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

LOL, Curry wants out and Skiles basically ignores him.

Keep running fat boy!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

they should just dump it down to Eddy in the post


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> He can't pass? He was averaging 5.5 assists a game since the trade.



I was being sarcastic. That is a quote that I've read several times in the past by several people on this board (myself not being one of them).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Man. This is going to be really tight unless Jamal gets it going.

Eddie Robinson seems to be getting a lot of minutes for him tonight.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Jamal is a streaky *** shooter. Nice seeing him make up for it with distribution... but we need scoring!!!

The Bulls defensive rotation is atrocious.

They are shootin like ****


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Prediction: Eddy will score around 8 points in the last 2:30 minutes and the Bulls will prevail!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

5:53 72-71 heat. Bulls 3-12 this quarter. *25%* this quarter!

Miami 2-7 (both threes) 29%. 

Jamal for the game is 2-12 17%.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

72-71 do to NBA.com


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> LOL, Curry wants out and Skiles basically ignores him.
> 
> Keep running fat boy!


Hilarious.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

R Butler for three! 75-71.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Bulls cant score!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:upset:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

There's a Butler we should trade for.

But it ain't Caron.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

That's what Jamal needs to do more of. DRIVE!!! I think thats the first time he's done it this game.


Also... Bulls are shooting horribly from the free throw line. 11-20


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Who would we trade Brunson, Fizer, or Johnson


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

This is going to be one of the most frustrating "L" ever!!!! Right there with the one against Minny at the United Center!!

:no:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

75-72 heat. We need a stop. We didn't get it. Odom for two 77-72


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Golden Bull 23</b>!
> Who would we trade Brunson, Fizer, or Johnson


Fizer. We actually use Brunson and Johnson.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

It seems like Jamal never comes out...

Anyway we need him to step up right now...we need this game and should win.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> This is going to be one of the most frustrating "L" ever!!!! Right there with the one against Minny at the United Center!!
> 
> :no:


its not a loss yet..have hope


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Odom is pretty much unsptopable tonight.

I can't believe we've fallen apart like this


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We need some stops!!! 77-74.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

God!! They keep giving them the open lane!!!


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I'm still upset Lamar isn't in a Clippers uniform, but I think both parties needed to seperate, I'm glad he's doing well (kind of quietly) for the Heat.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Fizer. We actually use Brunson and Johnson.


We dont need any of them cept Brunson


Johnson for Brunson makes most sense contract wise

and than maybe Davis for Fizer with the Cavs could be done


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

78-76 bulls.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Wow Jamal is so much more valuable than Odom. Who wants a guy that can drop 24 and 12?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Everytime... our guards can't handle their guards off the dribble... the Heat keep getting the open lane because they take our guards off the dribble.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

crunchtime whose gonna step up

Hinrich, Crawford, or Curry

this is where we need Tyson for some tough stops and to get rebounds and block Odoms crapola

A 3 ties


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JYD again!! 80-78


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai Kid</b>!
> Wow Jamal is so much more valuable than Odom. Who wants a guy that can drop 24 and 12?


Its one game

Who doesnt want a guy that can score you 42 points a night eh.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Big basket by Crawford.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

We need to take this one not let it end like the Philly game a while ago


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

what a fadeaway by crawford!

we get a stop but give up an offensive rebound. gah!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

we have really out rebounded them, but Grant tapped the ball out and gave them a fesh 24 after a nice stop! We need to play good D.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Golden Bull 23</b>!
> 
> 
> We dont need any of them cept Brunson
> ...


 I'm pretty sure it's against the CBA to trade for your own players with your own players?

I was saying trade Fizer for Rasual Butler.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's against the CBA to trade for your own players with your own players?
> ...


whoops meant Brunson


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

I don't know about anyone else, but even though we've allowed the Heat to overcome a 17 point deficit and we're down by 2, with 1:30 to go, and the Heat with the ball ... I still feel the Bulls have a chance to win. Whereas under Cartright, we would have NO chance to win whatsoever.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gill for three!!! 84-83.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

come on guys get a stop


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Huge 3 by Gill!!!! and a huge stop on the other end!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> I don't know about anyone else, but even though we've allowed the Heat to overcome a 17 point deficit and we're down by 2, with 1:30 to go, and the Heat with the ball ... I still feel the Bulls have a chance to win. Whereas under Cartright, we would have NO chance to win whatsoever.


you're right.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

odom, around the rim and out. bulls ball. timeout.

who's going to come up big?


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

My heat is beating a hundred miles an hour right now. I love it.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

damn u guys are down by 1 but have the ball to take the lead....
I hope they miss all their shots. 

Defense!Defense!Defense!Defense!Defense!Defense!Defense!Defense!Defense!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Jamal will come up big

Curry dont know how to yet,,,but Jamal does...maybe Kirk


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Jamal's either gona hit the big basket or get the assist for the big basket....


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

miami's d was real good. gill w the timeout.

my money's on hinrich for the big play


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Jamal airballs


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

****in stupid

Why the hell didn't Hinrich shoot.... dammit... this team just cant win these close games!!!?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Grant makes 1st

Makes 2nd

we need a 3


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

what a crappy possession. miami really denied anything we wanted to do. 

grant hits two freethrows.

please o please i don't wanna hit the bars pissed off.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Praying for OT!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

a three will tie. we are 6-13 in threes this game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

No need for OT lets hope foul and the three


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hinrich turnover well we lost


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Crap


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

What the hell was that!!? Hinrich??? 

Always come up with the stupidest **** after a TO.... 

Horrible


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

I'm moving to Chicago. Games like this cannot be watched via Gametracker!


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Bulls lose another one. Thanks to Kirk! Just kidding.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

wow

did kirk just lose the ball that easily?


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

damn....

look, I don't care what Jamal shoots all damn game, he needs the ball at the end, plain and simple. 

I need a big shot, I'm not picking Kirk over JC.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

They always choke in the end... .just like the time Linton Johnson passed it in and threw it at the backboard...

so damn frustrating


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

well. we still suck at the end of games.

Where art thou Scottie Pippen?


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I live in Miami and can't stand the Heat, I'm only here because I'm a 'Cane.

This should have been a double digit victory.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

we should have won this one!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

90-83 Miami

its official


----------



## ChiTownFan (Jul 16, 2002)

Hate to say it, but I knew Crawford would revert to his old ways.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> damn....
> 
> look, I don't care what Jamal shoots all damn game, he needs the ball at the end, plain and simple.
> ...



I totally agree. This was a huge and disappointing loss.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 14-40 in the second half 35%!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Hinrich your really smart you know :upset:


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Another choke job by the Bulls!!!! No Surprise here!!!

LOTTERY HERE WE COME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

as jamal goes, so do the bulls.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Bulls 14-40 in the second half 35%!!


better than the heat in the first half


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiTownFan</b>!
> Hate to say it, but I knew Crawford would revert to his old ways.


Hate to say it, but edited. Take another gander at that box score champ. Money set a career high in assists tonight. His shot wasn't going but he didn't kill us with it. He found other ways to contribute.

He basically put up a kirk hinrich stat line tonight.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Bring out your chokechains... this team choked!!!

:sour:


----------



## ChiTownFan (Jul 16, 2002)

Anyone who's blaming this loss on Hinrich needs to get out the game tape and check theyselves. Admittedly that was an awful play towards the end, but seriously, it should have never gotten to that point. When things got bad Crawford just started jacking up bad shot after bad shot. This is why I don't get excited after a 70 point in 2 day span.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

So when Crawfords shots not falling, he can't score? 




If the dude never gets to the ft line, he won't be nothing. He's too streaky to rely on his jumpshot.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Golden Bull 23</b>!
> 90-83 Miami
> 
> its official


My night is officially ruined.

Well my Clips will beat the Suns, but I won't know by how much until tomorrow.

I'm emotionally drained, i need a 40 and my blankie, bedtime.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

I left late in the 2nd quarter and we were ahead by 17 points

I just got back and we freakin lost?

What the freakin hell happened?!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Jamal played about the best game you can if you shoot 3-16 (except that he didn't get to the line much). His passing was so good tonight, his pacing, his D was solid. I'm sorry, but I can't dog him tonight for that shooting. 

I'm not as disheartened by this loss tonight. We played some beautiful ball at times tonight. There's something to be said for playing the right way. The more we play like this, the more we will win.

I'm so glad we pulled that trade.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Before I got caught up with the Jamal hype after the 42 pts... I said lets see if he can shoot well like he did Friday and Saturday again Monday..... and he didn't. He distributed but we needed his scoring.

He's too damn streaky... he shot a putrid 18 percent today.... 

Like it was said before as Jamal goes, so do the Bulls. 

SO FRUSTRATING :upset:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Jamal played about the best game you can if you shoot 3-16 (except that he didn't get to the line much). His passing was so good tonight, his pacing, his D was solid. I'm sorry, but I can't dog him tonight for that shooting.
> 
> I'm not as disheartened by this loss tonight. We played some beautiful ball at times tonight. There's something to be said for playing the right way. The more we play like this, the more we will win.
> ...


Bingo. This is how I feel.

People think those 42 point games are magic. But it's games like this that make games like that possible. Jamal took another step forward tonight, in spite of the poor shooting, to becoming the player Skiles wants him to.


----------



## ChiTownFan (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> His passing was so good tonight, his pacing, his D was solid. I'm sorry, but I can't dog him tonight for that shooting.


I agree about the passing, but solid D? Think again, especially down the stretch. Crawford continually lost Jones on screens and gave up the baseline too many times. He relies too much on help from people who don't know how to give it.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I'm disappointed... they got outscored 57-28 in the second half.... the defensive rotation was horrible..... they couldn't handle the pick and roll

It seemed like whenever the Bulls ran the pick and roll they would always fight through it by doubling the man with the ball and with good defensive rotation.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

to add insult to the injury, Heat were 2-14 when down at Halftime. they were down by 12.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

The Bulls won the game I was calling...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> The Bulls won the game I was calling...


I liked your game better.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> I live in Miami and can't stand the Heat, I'm only here because I'm a 'Cane.
> 
> This should have been a double digit victory.


Sorry to hear that....
If u mind me asking:Why do u dislike the Heat?

Anyways great game it was until Hinrich got outofbound...

I though we was gonna lose tonight because we were down by 17 and then all of sudden Miami plays great in the third quarter and 4th quarter.What a great game for Miami.


----------

